# LiPod vidéo retardé ?



## iFan (23 Avril 2006)

Rumeur : le « vrai » iPod vidéo souffrirait de problèmes techniques.

Après avoir annoncé liPod vidéo pour mars-avril, ThinkSecret, faute de lancement, estime que sa sortie est repoussée suite à des problèmes de conception que rencontrent Apple et le fabricant de lécran. Ce dernier étant, selon les rumeurs, tactile. Parallèlement les négociations avec les studios auraient été suspendues, la sortie de liPod vidéo devant coïncider avec la mise en place dun iTMS proposant des longs-métrages. Toutefois, ce nouvel iPod ne devrait pas manquer les vacances de fin dannée.
Source


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

Les bras m'en tombent


----------



## Piewhy (25 Avril 2006)

Les derniers infos en relation avec l'iPod vidéo parlent d'un accord qu'Apple essaye d'obtenir afin de placer une version "Compatible iPod" des films qui seront vendu sous le format "Blue-ray"

En même temps avec 50go de place....


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les bras m'en tombent




décidément, t'as la vie dure en ce moment


----------



## Phildor (25 Avril 2006)

iFan a dit:
			
		

> Rumeur : le « vrai » iPod vidéo souffrirait de problèmes techniques.
> 
> Après avoir annoncé liPod vidéo pour mars-avril, ThinkSecret, faute de lancement, estime que sa sortie est repoussée suite à des problèmes de conception que rencontrent Apple et le fabricant de lécran. Ce dernier étant, selon les rumeurs, tactile. Parallèlement les négociations avec les studios auraient été suspendues, la sortie de liPod vidéo devant coïncider avec la mise en place dun iTMS proposant des longs-métrages. Toutefois, ce nouvel iPod ne devrait pas manquer les vacances de fin dannée.
> Source




Moi je veux rien dire, mais un écran tactile plein de trace de doigts, y'a rien de plus top pour regarder des videos :love: 

Ok, j'aurais du rien dire


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2006)

Moi qui honnit toute personne osant toucher l'écran de mon portable avec ses gros doigts sales, gras et suant de germes ...


----------



## wolverine (26 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> décidément, t'as la vie dure en ce moment



mdr !! 

sinon en ce qui concerne cet ipod mieux vaut qu'il sorte tard et aboutis que tot et foireux !


----------



## iFan (30 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui honnit toute personne osant toucher l'écran de mon portable avec ses gros doigts sales, gras et suant de germes ...


 
Alors la ce serai la cata pour toi  :love:


----------



## rhodmac (2 Mai 2006)

voilà, avec ca, l'ipod video va arriver
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-34356-samsung-lcd-7-pouces-et-800-x-480.html


----------



## doctor maybe (3 Mai 2006)

je me demande combien doit consommer un ecran pareil!?


Voir la pièce jointe 10510


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mai 2006)

Phildor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux rien dire, mais un écran tactile plein de trace de doigts, y'a rien de plus top pour regarder des videos :love:
> 
> Ok, j'aurais du rien dire


L'écran sera sûrement anti-traces, auto-nettoyant, anti-reflet, anti-moustiques, anti-gel et parlera le hongrois.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> je me demande combien doit consommer un ecran pareil!?
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10510



C'est dit dans la news : 300mW


----------



## waterman (3 Mai 2006)

l ecran tactile!!!! Je trouve sa vraiment moyen vu que je travail dans la foret et que j ai plus souvent les mains noires et grasses ( en gros degueux) la plus par du temps.Es ce  vraiment la seule inovation??


----------



## doctor maybe (4 Mai 2006)

hum pourquoi ne faire qu'un simple ipod video!!lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4296efmOWLs&search=ipod video apple


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2006)

Moi j'espère quil conserveront un format petit(de l'ordre de ceux daujourdhui) Bcp de mes potes disent que l'écran est trop petit par rapport à un arcos mais moi mon ipod 60Golove il tient ds ma poche et je trouve l'écran assez grand pr me regarder un bout de film de tps en tps ou des clips


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Mai 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> hum pourquoi ne faire qu'un simple ipod video!!lol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4296efmOWLs&search=ipod%20video%20apple


 
ca sort quand ?


----------



## doctor maybe (4 Mai 2006)

encore faudrait il que ca sorte!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Mai 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> encore faudrait il que ca sorte!!


ca me fera une bonne raison de tenter d'economiser ....


----------



## ivash (4 Mai 2006)

On a reçu l'ordre en début de semaine de notre direction (Apple Center), de ne plus commander d'iPods video ...


----------



## Imaginus (4 Mai 2006)

Deja mise en ligne la video dans un précédent post... (Do you believe in what you see : Mdr).


Quand aux ipod videos c'est parce qu'il y a trop de stock...:rateau:


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> On a reçu l'ordre en début de semaine de notre direction (Apple Center), de ne plus commander d'iPods video ...


CE qui veut dire koi???? une sortie de prévue??? Ou le stock que vs possédez est trop important???


----------



## waterman (5 Mai 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> hum pourquoi ne faire qu'un simple ipod video!!lol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4296efmOWLs&search=ipod video apple



Aparement il y a des rumeurs la dessus ( je suis sur le cul quand meme).Mais je pense chaque chose en son temps d abord l ecran tactile.J espere que sa sortira bientot car se serait un grand progres


----------



## Max London (5 Mai 2006)

iTalk???:mouais: 

J'y crois moyennement quand même.


----------

